# Prodigy Brake Control Harness



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello,

I orderd these for the Yukon. They came today, but with no instructions.







Has anyone here installed these?

Prodigy Wiring Harness  & the harness mount

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/searc...arch&page=1

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tami

Tekonsha Page for Prodigy -Tech info on upper right

Tekonsha

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...at=0&page=1
Maybe now this will work









Thanks Map Guy I think my DH was just on the Tekonsha website & didn't find that.







I'll show him this.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tami,

the plug will only fit one spot in the box.

Should be a fuse panel in lower left side, in front of the door. The plastic panel should screw off, then there should be a series of empty slots. The plug only goes in 1 way.

That's assuming the 2007's didn't change much from the '06's

Steve


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

More help....

There is not a harness pigtail on this model -only blunt cut wires in the harness bundle behind the left instrument panel.... Go to page A3 of this GM PDF file...

GM PDF

Hope you are on a fast connection -this is a large PDF about your 07 Yukon, Caddies and Chevies...

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.tekonsha.com/instructions/BC%20Wiring.pdf

John said this isn't helpful


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

PAge A3

Electric Trailer Brake Wiring
2007 Cadillac Escalade
2007 Chevrolet Tahoe
2007 GMC Yukon
The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
Condition/Concern:
Owners may questions how to connect an electric trailer brake controller or where the brake controller pigtail harness is located.
Recommendation/Instructions:
Starting with the all new 2007 Full Size Utilities there is no longer an electric trailer brake controller pigtail harness. The trailer brake
controller wiring is now part of the I/P wiring harness and the blunt cut wires are located under the left IP, behind the DLC. There are four
blunt cut wires in this harness which are:
Wire Color Circuit# Description SI Document ID #
Red/Black 242 12 Volt power supply (30A Stud 2) 1706191
Dark Blue 47 Trailer brake output voltage Not Shown
White 22 Ground 1706250
Light Blue/White 6311 Stop light input 1706473
Note: The Red/Black circuit 242 must be connected to Stud 2 30 Amp of the UBEC. The wire is located between the left fender and
UBEC. Do not confuse this circuit with 742 (Doc Id 1706191) which is also Red/Black taped to the harness under the master
cylinder, which is the 12 volt supply to the 7-way trailer connector and connects to Stud 1 40 Amp.
Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without
completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.
2007
Map Guy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi









I just installed a Prodigy in my 2007 Chevy Classic 2500 HD pickup. There is only one place that the plug will fit in the panel under the dash. (That is, if you got the vehicle specific wiring harness - the link in your post does not lead to any wiring harnesses on the RV Wholesaler's website? Probably did at the time of the post, but not now!)

The vehicle specific harness just plugs into the panel on one end and the brake controller on the other.

In addition, the wiring harness that came from GM has a fuse buried in the tape that is holding the harness in the coiled position. That fuse goes in the fuse slot with a red "dummy" fuse, in the fuse panel under the hood. That fuse completes the circuit so your vehicle charging system can keep your trailer battery charged while towing.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Go on this -2007 Yukon is different. Check out the link given above...

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for your help. We'll let you know how we make out.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Everyone for your help. We'll let you know how we make out.


Tami,
I told you which harness to buy and I told you wrong.
I had it in my head that the burb was an 06 model.
The harness will still work, You'll just have to cut the plug off of the truck end of it.
The 07 models do not have a connector to plug in to.
There are loose wires up under the dash that will need to be spliced onto the harness that you have for the prodigy.
Give me a call if you have any trouble with it and I'll help you out.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Thanks Everyone for your help. We'll let you know how we make out.


Tami,
I told you which harness to buy and I told you wrong.
I had it in my head that the burb was an 06 model.
The harness will still work, You'll just have to cut the plug off of the truck end of it.
The 07 models do not have a connector to plug in to.
There are loose wires up under the dash that will need to be spliced onto the harness that you have for the prodigy.
Give me a call if you have any trouble with it and I'll help you out.
[/quote]

Thanks Jim. We'll figure it out no worries.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, now could GM answer this question?

"Why the step backwards?"

Tami,

You will need the color codes for the wires on the harness from Tekonsha, and just match them up with the wires under the dash. I did it this way with both my Avalanche and with the Excursion, and everything works fine. Took about 10 minutes.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Tim, I tell John.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What a ripoff!! I was so impressed with my 2002 when I found out I could just plug in a harness. What the heck was GM thinking? I wonder if the new Factory installed brake controller for the trucks had anything to do with it.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> "Why the step backwards?"


Probably saved a penny or two on parts.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

map guy said:


> More help....
> 
> There is not a harness pigtail on this model -only blunt cut wires in the harness bundle behind the left instrument panel.... Go to page A3 of this GM PDF file...
> 
> ...


Just so everybody knows.... the link above "GM PDF" is a GM publication from their Light and Medium duty truck commercial upfitter program. The trailer brake information needed for a 2007 Yukon, Escalade, Tahoe is available including color code and information to make the trailer 12v power lead "hot" at the hitch plug.

www.gmupfitter.com > publications (on left) > Body Builders Manuals > Light Duty Body Builder Manuals> Light Duty 2007 Manuals> (pick View or Download group) Electrical - Utilities SUV (Chevrolet Tahoe & Suburban, GMC Yukon & Yukon XL) Go to page A3 for Trailer brake controller wiring!

I agree ith other posters - the elimination of a plug and play trailer brake controller access point is stupid but never the less the information needed is on the GM Upfitter website....

Map Guy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well that's a big let-down. I had to hard wire my 99 Burb and was looking forward to doing a plug-n-play on the 2007 when it arrives.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Well that's a big let-down. I had to hard wire my 99 Burb and was looking forward to doing a plug-n-play on the 2007 when it arrives.


Hey Jim









Tell your Chevy dealer that you them to swap the controller from your old Burb to the new one. As much money as you spend on an '07, that's the least they can do.

I understand that Chevy has a GM brake controller, too, but I don't know anything about them.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Tami, tell John I'll be glad to come up and help him when he installs it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hey Tami, tell John I'll be glad to come up and help him when he installs it.


Oh yeah sure you will.







Only after he offered to help you .... ah ??? Where was this offer last night??







Nice


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Hey Tami, tell John I'll be glad to come up and help him when he installs it.


Oh yeah sure you will.







Only after he offered to help you .... ah ??? Where was this offer last night??







Nice








[/quote]

So did you get it installed?

Map Guy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hey Tami, tell John I'll be glad to come up and help him when he installs it.


Oh yeah sure you will.







Only after he offered to help you .... ah ??? Where was this offer last night??







Nice







[/quote]

Uh, . . . and the offer was only for a supervisory position.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Gee I was so happy to have a plug on my Tahoe it made the install so easy and now I see if I buy a new GM product I will again have to hand wire it, what were they thinking. Think I will send them a email complaining about not having a plug anymore and tell them that my new truck will have one


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Tami, What time do you want me to come by on Saturday? I have the same controller on a GMC.... Can't get any better can it?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Tami, What time do you want me to come by on Saturday? I have the same controller on a GMC.... Can't get any better can it?


Thanks Bill that is very sweet of you to offer. You can come by...........but we won't be here








Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Tami, What time do you want me to come by on Saturday? I have the same controller on a GMC.... Can't get any better can it?


Thanks Bill that is very sweet of you to offer. You can come by...........but we won't be here








Thanks anyway.
[/quote]

Hope your not going camping w/o us????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Tami, What time do you want me to come by on Saturday? I have the same controller on a GMC.... Can't get any better can it?


Thanks Bill that is very sweet of you to offer. You can come by...........but we won't be here








Thanks anyway.
[/quote]

Hope your not going camping w/o us????
[/quote]








....... Yep


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

Where ya goin? Pretty far I suppose ,everything around here is a sloppy mess. I'm real anxious myself but I figure I have a month before I can pull my trailer off the lawn without making a mess. I really wanted to get out 4/15 but it will be close. I was just going to go up to Otter Lake as that is opening day PA Trout season. Fish in the Boyscout Camp.

Have Fun, hope ya made out ok on the Prodigy. I'm anxious to hear how you like your new truck.


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

I contacted Tekonsha and they sent me this reply in reference of installing a Prodigy on the new style Silverados. There are also some pictures that are really helpful in an attached PDF file. I don't know how to attach it to the post, but if you send me your e-mail address I'll forward it to you.

Good Morning Chuck;
Thank you for choosing Tekonsha for your towing needs.
Chevy has stopped putting the actual plug in on some of the new 2007
vehicles. They didn't do it across the board so you will have to look
to see for sure which wiring you have.
I am attaching a bulletin that I have on how to attach the wires if it
does not have the plug in. 
If you have the plug, it would be in the convenience center, down by
the emergency brake pedal, top row, 2nd. from the left position.
If you do not have the plug in, the vehicle is still wired for the
controller except you will find blunt cut wires under the dash above
your left knee. The attachment will then show you what you need to do.
If there is anything more that I can do to assist, please let me know.
Have a great day !!

I ordered a 2007 Chevy 1500 (new body style) and am looking for a
wiring harness for a prodigy. Which one will work for this vehicle.
Thanks

Charlene Clark
Technical Service Representative
Cequent Electrical Products
101 Spires Parkway
Tekonsha, Michigan 49094
888-785-5832
8:00-6:00 EST Mon-Fri
[email protected]


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Where's the factory plug for the brake controller on my 04 Yukon XL Denali? Do I still need to purchase that GM harness separately?

Thanks,


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Tami,
> 
> Where ya goin? Pretty far I suppose ,everything around here is a sloppy mess. I'm real anxious myself but I figure I have a month before I can pull my trailer off the lawn without making a mess. I really wanted to get out 4/15 but it will be close. I was just going to go up to Otter Lake as that is opening day PA Trout season. Fish in the Boyscout Camp.
> 
> Have Fun, hope ya made out ok on the Prodigy. I'm anxious to hear how you like your new truck.


Going to Otter Lake this weekend.........

Not really sloppy, but it is quite white there yet









There are a few sites that are cleaned off from winter seasonals ans they have the pad sites scraped off.

H loop is a definite no-no for now...









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> Where's the factory plug for the brake controller on my 04 Yukon XL Denali? Do I still need to purchase that GM harness separately?
> 
> Thanks,


If you have the harness provided by GM, and can solder a wire, then you do not need to order the "vehicle specific harness". You only need to connect the Prodigy harness to the GM harness. If you don't have the GM harness, or the desire to solder the harness up, then you can purchase the "vehicle specific harness", which will have the prodigy connection on one end, and the truck connection on the other. They sell for about $20 from most places that you can get the Prodigy.

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Tami,
> 
> Where ya goin? Pretty far I suppose ,everything around here is a sloppy mess. I'm real anxious myself but I figure I have a month before I can pull my trailer off the lawn without making a mess. I really wanted to get out 4/15 but it will be close. I was just going to go up to Otter Lake as that is opening day PA Trout season. Fish in the Boyscout Camp.
> 
> Have Fun, hope ya made out ok on the Prodigy. I'm anxious to hear how you like your new truck.


Going to Otter Lake this weekend.........

Not really sloppy, but it is quite white there yet









There are a few sites that are cleaned off from winter seasonals ans they have the pad sites scraped off.

H loop is a definite no-no for now...









Steve
[/quote]

I would imagine that the H-loop was a frozen pond but a week or so ago! I was up there Monday snowmobiling and they had roughly a foot of snow. It's going away fast though. Have fun!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Where's the factory plug for the brake controller on my 04 Yukon XL Denali? Do I still need to purchase that GM harness separately?
> 
> Thanks,


If you have the harness provided by GM, and can solder a wire, then you do not need to order the "vehicle specific harness". You only need to connect the Prodigy harness to the GM harness. If you don't have the GM harness, or the desire to solder the harness up, then you can purchase the "vehicle specific harness", which will have the prodigy connection on one end, and the truck connection on the other. They sell for about $20 from most places that you can get the Prodigy.

Tim
[/quote]

Hi Tim









RV Wholesalers has the Prodigy vehicle specific harness for your '04 Yukon for $11.99. Look here: Click Here

This was an easy install on my '07, but after reading some of the posts here, I'd advise that you look under the dash, on the driver's side, and see if there is a panel on the firewall with some empty spots for connectors before you order. (The harness has an approximately 1" square plug to fit up to the vehicle.)

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Give me a call. Sorry if I am restating someone, I just skipped to the end. (I am at work) The 07 are very easy. The 06 came with pigtails - the 07 does not require one...it is already there taped up under the dash.

I have done 2 - 07 already. You do not need to purchase anything

1 - Loosen harness taped under steering column
2 - Remove tape attach wires to your brake controller via diagram
3 - Open hood
4 - Find trailer ground wire taped to harness (drivers side motor rail near the fuse box) It is the wire with a round washer style connector on it.
5 - Attach ground wire to aux stud in fuse panel (trailer fuse already installed)
6 - You are done

Thor


----------

